

Minority rules: Scientists discover tipping point for the spread of ideas - mikecane
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-07/rpi-mrs072511.php

======
ColinWright
Extreme scepticism expressed when this story was submitted four days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2813705>

~~~
nextparadigms
I think 10% is about right. Geoffrey Moore's technology adoption model says
innovators+early adopters = 16%. But the chasm is happening somewhere in the
early adopting stage. That's probably around the 10% number.

If they cross the chasm, they get to change the opinion of the majority. But
this happens only for game-changing products and paradigm shifts. It doesn't
happen for direct competitors within the same paradigm.

For example, just because Bing passes 10% market share, doesn't mean it will
eventually replace Google. Direct competitors almost never beat the incumbent
leader within the same paradigm, unless they radically change the rules of the
game.

